# BMW M4 - Single Stage - Gtechniq Crystal Serum



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

*BMW M4 - Single Stage - Gtechniq Crystal Serum (Wheelie Stool Video)*



So in this Studio Post we have the monster that is the BMW M4 in for a
* Gtechniq Single Stage Detail with Gtechniq Crystal Serum and EXO V2.*

The Single Stage Detail helps to remove any defects during the manufacturing process or during dealership prep. Then after Gtechniq Panel Wipe the conditions are perfect for the application of Gtechniq Crystal Serum - Professional only coating which comes with a 7 year guarantee.

AMDetails are the Gtechniq accredited detailers for The Highlands and Aberdeenshire.

_To find out more on our Single Stage Detail
AMDetails Detailing Services - http://www.amdetailscarcare.co.uk/_

​
After the Single Stage Detail the BMW M4 was then protected with Gtechniq

*GTECHNIQ COATINGS USED*

Gtechniq Crystal Serum (7 Year Guarantee) 
Gtechniq EXO V2

*THEN THE TOTAL SURFACE PROTECTION PACKAGE*

Gtechniq G1 Smart Glass
Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour (Wheels off Package)
Gtechniq C4 Permanent Trim Restorer
Gtechniq C6 Matte Dash
Gtechniq I1 Smart Fabric
Gtechniq L1 Leather guard

​
*BMW M4 Wheelie Stool Video​*
_To play. Click the image_ :thumb:

If you like the video then please
*SUBSCRIBE*









*
To see more then please check out our Flickr Album
https://flic.kr/s/aHskyCT7wD*​
*Alan* - "_I'm led to believe this is in fact a special order colour that's not M4 specific. Then during the process of fitting all the 'Black Pack' extras the customer chose not to have the majority installed. Making the spec very unique. I LOVE IT. Such a great stance and the deep red & black features really just make the car for me. WEAPON.... looking forward to your thoughts guys - thanks._"


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Not a fan of red cars as such but that looks amazing ! :thumb:


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Lovely work and car. I have a question: Do you find that after applying quartz type coatings, CS in the case, that it reduces the appearance of BMW orange peel (not that it removes it, but rather it flattens it)?

Thanks and keep up the cracking work.

Richard


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

fethead said:


> Lovely work and car. I have a question: Do you find that after applying quartz type coatings, CS in the case, that it reduces the appearance of BMW orange peel (not that it removes it, but rather it flattens it)?
> 
> Thanks and keep up the cracking work.
> 
> Richard


I applied on my old A3 Gyeon MOHS and on my current car Kamikaze Miyabi both still had their orange peel find the orange peel shows even more .
Why I am planning to wet-sand my hole car with my Rupes Duetto just need a week off of work and some better weather lol.

Great job , the Car looks finally how a new car should look , dealer should take more care of new cars omg.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Great work as always Alan This M4 really suits that colour


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

fethead said:


> Lovely work and car. I have a question: Do you find that after applying quartz type coatings, CS in the case, that it reduces the appearance of BMW orange peel (not that it removes it, but rather it flattens it)?
> 
> Thanks and keep up the cracking work.
> 
> Richard


Sorry Richard,

But we have yet to find a coating that does this. Sanding / Denim so far are the only options we can offer.

Have fun :buffer:

Alan


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Great job on a stunning BM


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Love this colour, it really suits the car. Orange peel is a pain on BMW, you lose a lot of true reflection and the only way round this is machine wet sand or denim. Great work mate he must been over the moon.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

great shots Alan :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Outstanding, would like to see that on my golf.


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

ALANSHR said:


> Outstanding, would like to see that on my golf.


Drop us a line sir.
01343 547742

or email us via the website enquiry form.
http://www.amdetailscarcare.co.uk

:wave:


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Great colour combination, beast of a machine too! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## J13AAY (Jan 12, 2011)

wowzers - what a car


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome car awesome colour awesome work


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Such a lovely looking motor, fantastic job guys!


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks very nice in Red, good work guys.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I keep seeing products with guarantees these days - what does it guarantee against exactly?
I bought a BMW with aglaze which has a 2 year guarantee - beats me - it was free so I let them do it. But it's swirly so will probably be detailed by yours truly in a few months time and no doubt completely removed.

I did think about buying some gtechniq or similar to use as it appears to sell itself as a longer term solution than wax. What does it protect from though?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

wowzers thats some shine


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Matt_Nic said:


> I keep seeing products with guarantees these days - what does it guarantee against exactly?
> I bought a BMW with aglaze which has a 2 year guarantee - beats me - it was free so I let them do it. But it's swirly so will probably be detailed by yours truly in a few months time and no doubt completely removed.
> 
> I did think about buying some gtechniq or similar to use as it appears to sell itself as a longer term solution than wax. What does it protect from though?


Hey Matt check out the Guarantee here

http://www.gtechniq.com/guarantee

Depending on the Coating used depends on the protection provided. There are many Coatings available. C1 is a fantastic enthusiasts coating! :buffer:

I must note the guarantee only honoured if applied by a Gtechniq Accredited Detailer. Gtechniq have a section on this forum.

Check it out - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=150


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

What is this colour, Japan red or Imola red?

Stunning detail kept a close eye on it on your FB and Instagram


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

wow ! excellent results ! , what do you use on the tyres ?


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

gibbo555 said:


> What is this colour, Japan red or Imola red?
> 
> Stunning detail kept a close eye on it on your FB and Instagram


To be honest I Can't for the life of me remember. Thanks for the follows Gibbo Love hearing from our media followers



cleancar said:


> wow ! excellent results ! , what do you use on the tyres ?


It would of been Gtechniq T1 if its a Gtechniq Detail :buffer:


----------



## sarwindo (Aug 2, 2015)

Well done Alan, keep rocking :buffer:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Absolutely stonking, beautiful results and that colour suits it!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

so so nice!


----------



## BennThePig (Nov 3, 2009)

I've just ordered a new m3 my test car was this colour only 6 of them in the UK it's a £3k optional extra. That's not what put me off but waiting until March for it did. It's a stunning colour


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

stunning car and work:wave:

if you don't mind me asking, what kind of camera/software do you use for such epic photos?


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

BennThePig said:


> I've just ordered a new m3 my test car was this colour only 6 of them in the UK it's a £3k optional extra. That's not what put me off but waiting until March for it did. It's a stunning colour


That is a fair wait. Its such a great colour for the car. :thumb:



euge07 said:


> stunning car and work:wave:
> 
> if you don't mind me asking, what kind of camera/software do you use for such epic photos?


Hi Euge07

This video and pictures are all shot on my Canon 6D with lense - Canon 24-70 with Image Stabilization

My Vlogs are all shot on my Samsung S6 using a Joby Mount - my Waxstock one can be found here

*WAXSTOCK 2016 - Vlogs By Alan​*

_To play. Click the image_ :thumb:​


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

Awesome looking m4 in a brilliant colour


----------



## gtechadam (Aug 30, 2016)

Great work guys  lovely finish


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

gtechadam said:


> Great work guys  lovely finish


Thanks Adam. We should get a catch up soon!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

